# American Jewish Committee Urges Congress to Include Fuel Efficiency Provisions



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

AJC has been a leading advocate for the development of energy policies that will reduce the United States' dependence on foreign energy sources and protect the environment.

More...


----------

